# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Niskie TSH, niskie ft3 i ft4

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Od jakiegoś czasu borykam się z problemami z tarczycą. Pod koniec tamtego roku lekarz endokrynolog, u którego leczyłam, stwierdził, że mam bezowulacyjne cykle, cierpię na niepłodność itp.
Mój problem to niskie TSH (rzędu 0,3), niskie ft4 (poniżej normy) i mieszczące się przy dolnej granicy ft3.
Lekarz podejrzewał problem (guz) na przysadce lub podwzgórzu, ale niczego konkretnie nie stwierdzono.
Moja choroba nie jest ani typową nadczynnością, ani niedoczynnością  :Frown:  Mam po prostu w krwi mało wszelkich hormonów tarczycowych.
Jestem ospała, bez energii, moja kondycja także opadła w dół.
Czym mogą być spowodowane moje problemy?
Pozdrawiam,
Monika

----------

